
Show HN: PISA – A text search engine able to run on large-scale collections - amallia
https://github.com/pisa-engine/pisa/blob/master/README.md
======
sillypudding
Kudos on your work!

Just a tangential comment: we seem to inadvertently reuse names in Computer
Science fairly often. For instance, there’s a somewhat recent SIGCOMM paper
also called PISA [1]. Of course, in both the cases the name is a natural
acronym and I don’t think anyone would be mistaking one for the other - this
is just quite amusing to me!

[1]
[https://conferences.sigcomm.org/events/apnet2017/slides/chan...](https://conferences.sigcomm.org/events/apnet2017/slides/chang.pdf)

~~~
amallia
Interesting! As long as there is no other OS software with the name PISA it
should not be too confusing. Thanks for pointing out.

------
amallia
We are looking for contributors! Please reach out if you are interested in
collaborating.

~~~
ABahajaj
Hi, I would like to contribute. How can I get started?

~~~
amallia
Writing some documentation is definitely the first thing to get familiar with
the code. Are you a C++ developer?

~~~
ABahajaj
Yeah, I know C/C++. Ok, I can write some documentation. I joined your slack
channel. I will message you there.

------
continuations
Does PISA support faceted search?

~~~
amallia
Not yet

